# Canidae or Innova?



## Fletcher (Mar 12, 2010)

We have a 5 year old, 11 lb. miniture longhaired dachsund that has been on Science Diet at the advise of the vet, however we are now hearing that there are much healthier foods out there. Friends have suggested Canidae, however I see on your forum that Innova among others seem to be popular as well.
Thanks for any advise.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

You're catching me on a day when I have about 35 lbs. of Canidae in a garbage bag in the front seat of my car...due to drop off at the shelter this afternoon.....due to one of my 3 getting an emergency trip to the Vet and the other 2 have cow pattie poop/diahrrea like I've never seen....so possibly I'm a bit biased 

You'll hear that it was simply an ingredient switch that t'd everyone off at Canidae. I look at it differerent. Safe to say before the switch, Canidae worked for a WHOLE lot of dogs. Also safe to say that Canidae now does NOT work for a disproportionate amount of dogs. The ingredient list looks great...everything LOOKS fine on a bag of Canidae. 

Innova?...I don't know what else to say except that I believe they are the top Dog Food company in the world, tied with Orijen. 

Just my opinion. If you do try Canidae, at least do yourself a favor and start with a small bag.


----------



## Fletcher (Mar 12, 2010)

We tried a couple of sample bags of Canidae this week and his poop and health seemed normal but my wife has since read some not so positive things such as yours. I told her that if you want the straight scoop, then google up a forum. This looks like a good one!
I guess we'll try the Innova.
Thanks


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Fletcher...make no mistake, I'm not saying Canidae is a BAD food. Ingredients look great...I now believe most of should be feeding grain free and the stuff I had was the regular ALS formula. If I ever thought of using it again, I'd opt for their grain free formulas. 

There is just something really odd about that food in the way it doesn't agree with so many Dogs. Heck, I fed Pedigree...possibly the worst food on the market...before I knew anything. They didn't have the issues on Pedigree that they had with Canidae. 

Again, you are catching me coming out of a $400 Vet visit and about $50 in thrown out food(I threw the bag out so I can't return it)...and 2 other dogs that had sick tummies from the stuff. So admittedly, I'm biased. 

One thing is for sure...Canidae is a helluva lot cheaper than any other true premium food. I think thats why so many of us want it to work.


----------



## Gia (May 29, 2009)

Innova is a better choice imo. Ever since Canidae switched formulas and manufacturers they haven't been the same. Some dogs are perfect on it, mine were not. :frown:


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

I read more and more about the bad effects of Canidae.

If it has to be between the two, then Innova for sure, which is a fabulous food.

Take a look at Orijen, Acana and Merrick as well, but you certainly will not go wrong with feeding Innova.

Keep in mind, when choosing a dog food, it has to be readily available to you. You should be able to find Innova, California Natural and Merrick with no problem in your area. Some areas are harder to find and harder to come by Orijen and Acana.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Agree with SD. Orijen has to be the hardest food to find, at least where I live. I have to drive to Ann Arbor(about an hour away) to get the stuff...and I always worry that if I run out and can't get over there, I'm in trouble.

Natura stuff is just so much easier to get my hands on where I live in Michigan. I hate to sound so biased towards Natura, but I'm honestly impressed with the company so much...along with Champion(Orijen) than I can't help it. I just hope they never sell out and ruin themselves.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

kevin bradley said:


> Agree with SD. Orijen has to be the hardest food to find, at least where I live. I have to drive to Ann Arbor(about an hour away) to get the stuff...and I always worry that if I run out and can't get over there, I'm in trouble.
> 
> Natura stuff is just so much easier to get my hands on where I live in Michigan. I hate to sound so biased towards Natura, but I'm honestly impressed with the company so much...along with Champion(Orijen) than I can't help it. I just hope they never sell out and ruin themselves.


I am very lucky since I have every one of these foods available locally!
Several Bully owners order these foods online.
Here are the sites. Maybe it would be worth looking into, for those of you that need to drive to find Orijen!
heartypet.com
k9cuisine.com
petfooddirect.com

I understand that they often have %off coupons, and free shipping.
Not sure which one; but I believe if you put the promo code "dogster" that always gives you % off.

Hope this helps!!


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

Innova 1000 times over.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I would definately go with Innova.
I like Natura and Champion products above all others simply for the sake of buying from a reliable company.
That being said, my gsd mix did fine on canidae.


----------

